# ravi shankar prasad vs abhiskek manu singhvi



## sumigizlov (Apr 26, 2010)

We all have witnessed their fiery debates on news channels
They are two of the best debaters in India
But who is better of the two


----------



## sriharsha_madineni (Apr 26, 2010)

^^
One question!!!!!!!!!
Who are they in the first place 

Better to introduce them before asking for a Poll, Since many of those wouldn't be knowing them like me for example.


----------



## Rahim (Apr 26, 2010)

Congress Vs BJP spokesperson are somewhat like the WWE Superstars. They are enemies on the cameras but off it, they have some beers and have a good time 

They are good actors though.


----------



## nix (Apr 30, 2010)

none. 
listening to those debates almost always gives me a headache. they don't debate, they shout. 

they dont let each other complete sentences. There is a lot of interruption, especially by the host.

 loudness!= better argument. these people need to see debates in CNN or BBC and then learn from them. indian news channel debate=$h*t.


----------

